# Star rats rattery?



## herper64 (Dec 31, 2009)

Anybody have experience with this breeder?


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

I think I saw someone post a link to their page and I browsed it. Whats up?


----------



## herper64 (Dec 31, 2009)

i am getting the 2 dumbos on this page http://www.starratsrattery.com/id80.html on saturday and i was wondering if anyone had experience buying rats from them.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Well I am gagging. They have no pedigree's parent information, nothing to show they truly breed for health and temperament. All I am seeing is too many lines/types (harley, dwarf, rex, dumbo, blues, etc), and for all you know these rats could be from petstore stock. BIG thumbsdown on this "breeder"

Bestest part is that the 4 rats named as parents aren't even listed as resident rats. WTH?


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

All I can say is, "lol"


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I looked on her site as well.
Her 'baby cages' Look like something i wouldent put a anything in. I own that cage, and use it for nothing more then a 'trip to the vet cage', not suitable for a growing ratty.
And she is not listing the lines of the rats....temperments, even the ages of the parents.
I 2ed that thumbs down.


----------



## herper64 (Dec 31, 2009)

so i should cancel the order...?


----------



## herper64 (Dec 31, 2009)

Here is the list of emails:

*On Fri, Jan 1, 2010 at 11:21 PM, (me) wrote:
Hi i was wondering if you had any availible rats? Preferably adults. 

I am located in Los Angeles, CA so let me know how far away your rattry is. 

thanks,

Ian

From: Melissa Collins <[email protected]>
Tome)
Sent: Fri, January 1, 2010 8:42:48 PM
Subject: Re: Availible rats?

I have the two females on my website available. (www.starratsrattery.com). I am located in Upland. Just a heads up, my rats are not to be bred and are pets only. 

On Fri, Jan 1, 2010 at 11:54 PM, (me) wrote:
Are they the 2 bareback blazed dumbos? I will most likely take them if you are willing to wait a week or so to make sure i have everything setup for them that would be great. 

I do not plan on breeding. They will be pets. 

Let me know if youre able to hold them. Will you be able to meet halfway? I live in a Small city in LA. So we are about 50miles away from eachother. 

Thanks,

Ian

From: Melissa Collins <[email protected]>
To: (me)
Sent: Fri, January 1, 2010 9:22:21 PM
Subject: Re: Availible rats?

Yes, those are the two. I can hold them for 5 days for a small fee of $5. I can meet you here- 1590 W Foothill Bvld in Upland. It is a McDonalds. I don't drive long ways to meet unless you pay for gas. It just would add up to too much. Sorry. When were you thinking about meeting? 

On Sat, Jan 2, 2010 at 12:28 AM, (me) wrote:
Well im not quite sure when.. i ordered a big cage and all the supplies from petmountain.com so it should be here in a few buisness days. How about ill wait until the supplies come and if the girls get sold, then o well, and if the dont get sold than ill take them.

Ill shoot ya an email when the stuff comes and let me know if there still availible. 

thanks a ton,

Ian 

From: Melissa Collins <[email protected]>
Tome)
Sent: Sat, January 2, 2010 8:51:02 AM
Subject: Re: Availible rats?

If it only takes a few business days then you could reserved them. Do you think you could have everything by Saturday the 9th? I could meet you at 5pm. That should give you plenty of time. 

On Sat, Jan 2, 2010 at 1:26 PM, (me) wrote:
Thats perfect. My phone number is ***-***-****. Can you give me a call on saturday morning around 11:00 just so we can make sure we have everything straight with the location and such? 

And what will the total price be for the 2 rats? 

-Ian

From: Melissa Collins <[email protected]>
To: (me)
Sent: Sat, January 2, 2010 10:28:11 AM
Subject: Re: Availible rats?

Sure I will call you before. The two rats will be $35. If you need to reach me you can call (909) 626-0667. 


On Sat, Jan 2, 2010 at 1:32 PM, (me) wrote:

are they tame and like to be handled?

rom: Melissa Collins <[email protected]>
To: (me)
Sent: Sat, January 2, 2010 10:34:11 AM
Subject: Re: Availible rats?

Yes, they do not bite and I have handled them since they were babies*. 



i asked to see some additional pics of them, but no response.

what do you guys think? im thinkin no based on your responses at this point..


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

She charges quite a bit for not having detailed pedigrees...


----------



## herper64 (Dec 31, 2009)

ok. ill send her an email cancelling the order. thanks for the advice.


----------



## herper64 (Dec 31, 2009)

does anybody know of an active rattery in the L.A area with a good rep? 

I am not looking for any specific rat. dumbos, standards ect are fine, ANYTHING BUT A HAIRLESS lol.


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sweetie, if you had your heart set on those rats, by all means, go for it. I mean, they could still be great pets. But it will be about as good as buying from a pet store, which is fine as long as you don't plan to breed. Also, no guarantee on how long they will live or if they are prone to cancer. But I feel they deserve a loving home, nevertheless.


----------



## herper64 (Dec 31, 2009)

Alexc844 said:


> Sweetie, if you had your heart set on those rats, by all means, go for it. I mean, they could still be great pets. But it will be about as good as buying from a pet store, which is fine as long as you don't plan to breed. Also, no guarantee on how long they will live or if they are prone to cancer. But I feel they deserve a loving home, nevertheless.


i agree with you, but she did mention on the phone that she had others on her waiting list. so i feel fine canceling. I want to be patient so i find the perfect rats for me.


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

Ok  I just didn't want you to think we were necessarily trying to talk you out of those rats. We were more criticizing the "rattery".


----------



## herper64 (Dec 31, 2009)

thanks for doing that btw lol! i hadnt really noticed all those things until you guys mentioned them . i love this forum XD


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Did you not fill out an extensive adoption application?

My fav rattery in CA is Black Wolf Rattery but she might be on hiatus from breeding. She may know of rats to adopt (rescues, etc)


----------



## herper64 (Dec 31, 2009)

no i didnt fill out any form


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

herper64 said:


> no i didnt fill out any form


That is not right. Do you want me to find the awesome link for breeder red flags etc for you?

I have an extensive application for my rescue rats, a breeder is usually even more picky. They are cute rats but I have seen cuter in rescue situations, and with no peds, etc...scaaary!


----------



## herper64 (Dec 31, 2009)

any rescues you know of in LA?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Did you check Ratster?


----------



## herper64 (Dec 31, 2009)

whats that lol


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm assuming ratster is...

http://www.ratster.com/


----------



## herper64 (Dec 31, 2009)

ahh i see LOL


----------

